# Hello from the Colorado Mountains



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

LARRY,welcome.
dont wait till 2012,by some wood build a box and get a pkg.beeks are like a club we help each other out,ive got extra equipment that i built,order a pkg from apis hive co hear in junction.and while your hear pkn them up ill GIVE you what you need to get a you up and running.the equipment you will need you can build yourself,chk the build it yourself section.on the opening page.
welkome to beekeeping.

BILL
[email protected]


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Larry...I am over in Garfield and Pitkin county and have lots of experiance with high altitude bee keeping. Welcome to beesource. If you want to get started this year it isn't too late. Nucs will be available end of the month and first two weeks of May in this area. If you are interested PM me and I will get you the info.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Larry!


----------

